# woodstove $400 FSOT Carrollton GA



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

Anyone interested in a woodstove in this area? You willl have to be able to load and ove it yourself. Whatcha got to trade?


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Could you give a little more info on the stove. What kind, how big, what kind of condition etc. Maybe a picture. Thanks


----------



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

It's a war orning brand, the kind with an internal grate that let's ashes drop through into a pan for easy emptying. The stove is in great shape. I'll try to upload a picture this afternoon.


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

I think that is a coal stove with a lift lid on the top....if it is a Warm Morning.


----------



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

It belonged to my husband's parents. They definitely burned wood as their primary heat source. They had an identical stove at a second house. There too they burned wood.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

stoves!


----------



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

Thanks everyone. The stove is gone. It did burn full-sized lengths of wood btw. Sorry I never got the time to post a pic.


----------

